# [Test] Douchebags The Base 15L Jon Olsson Camo Rucksack



## Aeton (26. November 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2009
Jon Olsson und Truls Brataas treffen sich für eine Reise, die der Grundstein eines Unternehmens bilden wird.
Beide verbindet eine starke gemeinsame Leidenschaft, die Welt Ski-fahrend zu bereisen.
Doch beide haben die gleichen qualvollen Gepäckprobleme, wenn man mit seiner Skiausrüstung reist.
Je mehr sie über sperrige Taschen, schweres Tragen und teuere Überladungen reden, desto mehr erkennen sie, dass es etwas nicht stimmt. 
Es kann nicht sein, dass eine Liebe für Sport durch schlechte Gepäckstücke eingeschränkt wird.

2012
Der weltweit leichteste, längenverstellbare und voll komprimierbare Skisack kommt auf den internationalen Markt - der Douchebag.
Die Kombination von Produkt-Design und clevere Funktionalität mit einer unschlagbaren Erfahrung im Reisen mit Ski-Ausrüstung führte zu dem Unternehmen Douchebags.
Seitdem ist die Familie der Douchebags immer weiter gewachsen - sowohl in Bezug auf Menschen als auch auf Produkte. 
Douchebags steht dafür, bessere Reisen durch intelligentere Reiseausrüstung zu schaffen.

Frühjahr 2017
Eine Hand voll ausgewählter Douchebag Produkte kommen in der Jon Olsson Camo Limited Edition in white-camo Optik auf den Markt, darunter auch der "The Base".
Dieser steht für ein smartes Bestehen im Alltag und bei urbanen Abenteuern und bringt einem durch diverse innovative Funktionen nie wieder Probleme mit Rucksäcken - so der Slogan.
In der Camo-Edition ist der "The Base" sicher einer der auffälligsten und verrücktesten Rucksäcke und sticht damit schon aus großer Entfernung aus der Masse heraus.
Doch kann der Douchebag seine hohen Versprechen halten?
Das will ich in dem folgenden Test klären.


Über Douchebags

Das Unternehmen wurde im Jahr 2012 von X-Game Gewinner, Vlogger und Free-Ski Legende Jon Olsson und dem norwegischen Produktdesigner Truls Brataas gegründet.
Douchebags hat sich darauf spezialisiert Design und Funktionalität von Rucksäcken und Koffern so zu kombinieren, dass Reisende möglichst kompromisslos alles dabei haben können, was sie brauchen.
Der Douchebag The Base 15l wurde von Jokke Summer konzipiert, einer der weltweit besten, extremsten Basejumper und Wingsuit Flieger.
Für diesen ist besonderns die seitliche Öffnung markant, welche einen schnellen Zugriff auf die Ausrüstung garantiert - egal ob es der Laptop oder der kleine Imbiss für unterwegs ist.
Nachdem 2016 die erste Limited Camo Edition der Douchbags in Zusammenarbeit mit PNCINTL auf den Markt kam, erschien 2017 dann unter anderem auch der The Base 15l  in der Jon Olsson Limited Edition.


Danksagung

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei BlueTomato für die Bereitstellung des "The Base" bedanken.


Verpackung und Lieferumfang 

Diese Sonderedition der Douchebags kommt in einer dem Design des Rucksacks entsprechenden Verpackung. 
Auf der Vorderseite wird diese durch das Firmenlogo und auf der Oberseite durch die Domain ergänzt. 
Klappt man den Karton dann auf, liegt auch schon der Rucksack vor einem. Weiter befindet sich nur noch ein Trockenmittelbeutel und eine kleine Broschüre im Lieferumfang. 
Letztere enthält Informationen zu dem Unternehmen, den Features und Spezifikationen des Rucksacks.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Äußerliches und Features

Wenn man den Camo Douchebag zum ersten Mal sieht, sticht einem sofort das außergewöhnliche Design ins Auge. 
Die Idee zu diesem speziellen Camo-Look kam von  Jon Olsson, welcher zugleich CVO und Founder von Douchebags ist. 
Er orientierte sich bei diesem Muster am Design des M90 Camo Designs des schwedischen Militärs. 
Mittlerweile ist dieses Design ein Markenzeichen Jon´s, welches er in Autos, Häusern, Kameras und eben auch in dieser Special Edition der Douchebags in Szene setzt.
Somit gibt dieses Design aus stückhaften Schwarz-, Grau-, Weiß- und Beigetönen dem Rucksack einen kühlen Touch, während er trotzdem noch edel und auffällig aussieht.
Vertikal über diesen Stoff ziehen sich zwei je doppelte Gurtbänder aus Stoff, der untere ist hierbei durchgängig und der obere punktuell angenäht.
Diese stabilisieren den Rucksack, halten ihn in Form und sind zudem Teil des Hookup-Features der Douchebags. 
Bei diesem kann man mit Hilfe von kleinen ausklappbaren Stahlhaken verschiedene Douchebag Produkte übereinander hängen 
und somit zu einer Einheit verbinden, wobei man über den kleinsten Rucksack "The Base" der Serie keinen weiteren hängen kann.
Im unteren Bereich platziert sich mittig zwischen diesen beiden Bändern das Douchebag Logo aus Gummi, welches dem Rucksack ein diskretes Branding gibt.
Ebenfalls speziell bei diesem Rucksack ist die halbkreisähnliche Form, welche aber leider den Nachtteil mit sich bringt, dass der Rucksack nahezu unmöglich frei stehen kann. 
Dafür lässt sich aber auf Grund dieser Form das seitliche Hauptfach des Rucksacks leichter und durchgängig öffnen.
Den "The Base" öffnet man nämlich nicht oben, wie fast jeden normalen Rucksack, sondern seitlich.
Um den Rucksack befüllt oder unbefüllt auch in der Tiefe in Form zu halten, sind diese beiden seitlichen Flächen in gleichen Intervallen horizontal in sich vernäht und
 in jedem zweiten Abschnitt durch kleine ABS Protection Platten aus Plastik verstärkt, dass nichts einknicken kann.
Die Hauptöffnung, das Neben- und das Laptopfach lassen natürlich über Reißverschlüsse öffnen, bei welchen auf 
schwarze, seidenglänzende YKK-Zipper gesetzt wurde, die drei an den Hauptfächern wurden zudem noch durch 
kleine Anhänger an einer roten Schnur mit dem Douchebag Logo ergänzt, um diese griffiger zu machen. 
Zudem bringen diese roten Zipper einen farblichen Akzent in den ziemlich kühl wirkenden Douchebag. Alle Reißverschlüsse laufen ziemlich flüssig und mit einem gewissen angenehmen Widerstand.
Parallel neben dem Hauptfach befindet sich das zweite Fach des Rucksacks, welches die komplette Breite des Rucksacks nutzt und für Kleinigkeiten gedacht ist, die schnellen Zugriff benötigen.
Das letzte Fach ist für einen bis zu 15" großen Laptop und hat sich an der Rückenfläche rechts platziert.
Am Rucksack ganz oben befindet sich dann der Tragegriff, an dem die Schulterträger befestigt sind. 
Letztere haben innen eine Art von gepolstertem Neoprenstoff und auf der Vorderseite wurde auf schwarzes Kunstleder gesetzt. 
Unten sind wiedermal die Stahlschnallen zum Einsatz gekommen, um die Schulterträger vom Gurtband abtrennen zu können, um so während des Tragens besseren Zugriff auf das Hauptfach zu bekommen.
Als letztes kommen wir noch zur Rückenfläche, die besonders durch ihre 3D-Gestaltung mit dem großen Douchebag Logo auffällt und dadurch einen höheren Tragekomfort verspricht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Technisches Details

Der "The Base" Douchebag hat ein Maß von 28,5cm x 48cm x 10,5cm (BxHxT) und kommt damit auf ein Volumen von 15 Litern und ein Gewicht von 1,1 Kilogramm, 
womit es als Handgepäckgröße eingestuft werden kann. 
Sowohl das Innen- als auch Außenmaterial bestehen zu 100% aus Polyester, wobei das als Obermaterial verwendete Polyester 600D wasserabweisend, extrem reißfest, witterungsbeständig, schmutzabweisend und trotzdem strapazierfähig ist. 
Im Innenraum wurde das etwas dünnere Polyester 300D bzw. 200D verwendet.
Das Laptopfach kommt mit einer Größe von 39cm x 28,5 cm und eignet sich somit für Laptops mit bis zu 15 Zoll.
Um die Form des Rucksacks aufrecht zu erhalten, wurden seitlich ABS Protection Platten verbaut und als Rückenschutz Platten aus Polyethylene.
Weitere Features sind neben den gepolsterte Schultergurten und der kleinen Außentasche das Hookup-System, bei dem mehrere Douchebags miteinander verbunden werden können. 
Die seitliche Öffnung bietet Zugriff auf das Innere des Douchebags, in welcher sich drei Extrafächer befinden, 
die sich in ein Netzfach mit Reißverschluss und zwei horizontale Fächer mit Magnetverschlüssen aufteilen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Stoff & Verarbeitung

Für den Stoff im Camoulfage-Style wurde ja wie schon gesagt Polyester 600D verwendet, welches sich wie eine LKW Plane anfühlt und auch mit deren Eigenschaften kommt.
Der Stoff ist besonders reißfest, aber dennoch leicht verformbar und natürlich wasserdicht und wasserabweisend ist. 
Die einzelnen Stoffteile zwar größtenteils nur einfach vernäht, halten aber trotzdem gut zusammen. 
Generell ist der Rucksack ziemlich gut verarbeitet, außer dass an ein paar Stellen kleine Fäden abstehen, die man aber einfach abschneiden kann.
Leider fiel mir bei meinem Exemplar ein kleiner blauer Strich auf dem Stoff auf, was weiter nicht auffällt, aber trotzdem bei solch einem teueren Produkt nicht sein sollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Innenraum

Der Innenraum des Rucksacks ist sehr einfach aufgebaut und sein komplettes Volumen füllt ein einziges großes Fach. 
Daneben befinden sich noch an der Rückenfläche zwei Fächer mit Magnetknopf für nicht so dicken Kleinkram, 
einen schnelleren Zugriff zu diesen hat man aber, wenn man sie in die Netztasche in der seitlichen Öffnung macht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Praxistest 

Beim ersten Bepacken des "The Base" fällt auf, dass das Volumen des Rucksacks ziemlich effizient genutzt werden kann. 
Besonders wenn man Kleidungsstücke rollt und in den Rucksack "stellt", lässt sich der Innenraum nahezu komplett befüllen und 
andere unverformbare Utensilien lassen sich perfekt in die Zwischenräume quetschen. 
Es ist wirklich unglaublich, was so alles in den kleinen Rucksack passt. Auch prall gefüllt bleibt er aufgrund der Gurte außen in Form und lässt sich dank der Seitenöffnung auch noch gut schließen.
 Frei herumfahrende Kleinteile finden in der Netztasche ihre Ordnung und unterliegen einem schnellen Zugriff von außen.
Einzig und allein für die beiden Innenfächer fand ich keinen größeren Sinn. 
Alles, was nur minimal dick ist, verkleinert den großen Innenraum und beispielsweise ein DIN A4 Block passt auch nicht in das größere der beiden Fächer.
Falls man dann einmal doch einen Block oder ähnliches verstauen muss, lässt sich das natürlich auch in dem Laptopfach unterbringen. 
Dieses Fach hat ein relativ großes Fassungsvermögen und auch gut gefüllt lässt sich der Rucksack noch angenehm tragen.
Zuletzt kommen wir noch zu dem Außenfach, was meiner Meinung nach das beste Fach des Rucksacks ist. 
Es kommt mit einer außreichenden Größe für alltägliche Essentials wie Handy, Reisepass, Geldbeutel oder Sonnenbrille und bietet einen einfachen Zugriff, wenn es mal schnell gehen muss.
Ist der Rucksack dann gepackt und aufgesetzt, merkt man auch schon den Tragekomfort, der ohne eine weitere Polsterung wie eine Jacke oder ähnliches aber quasi nicht vorhanden ist. 
Auch wenn die Rückenfläche den Rucksack sehr bequem macht, gehen die Gurte oben zu schmal auseinander, sodass sie am Nacken reiben.
Am meisten stören aber die Gurte an sich, sie wirken wie seitenverkehrt.
Anstatt dass sie gerade oder nach innen geneigt nach unten gehen, werden sie nach unten hin immer breiter. 
Diese ungewöhnliche Schnitt macht sich beim Tragen dadurch bemerkbar, dass die Gurte schon sehr weit oben anfangen vom Körper wegzugehen, 
sodass dann beim Laufen die Arme den Gurt und seine Stahlschnallen in den Körper drücken, was unglaublich nervig und unbequem ist.
Da kann auch der gepolsterte Neoprenstoff an der Innenseite der Gurte nicht mehr helfen.
Ziemlich schade, dass dieser sonst so durchdachte Rucksack durch den kaum vorhandenen Tragekomfort eigentlich unbrauchbar wird, 
wenn man nicht gerade eine dicke Jacke zur Dämpfung trägt.
Doch es tritt noch ein weiterer kleiner Störfaktor auf: die Reißverschlüsse.
Diese schlagen beim Laufen teils gegeneinander und könnten je nach Täger aufregen.
Das ist zwar Meckern auf hohem Niveau, sollte allerdings nicht unerwähnt bleiben.
Positiv erwähnenswert ist aber auf jeden Fall die Seitenöffnung.
Sogar während des Laufens kann man den Rucksack einseitig abziehen und unter dem anderen Arm duchschwingen, 
das Fach öffnen und kann sofort ohne Probleme auf alles zugreifen - und das ohne den Rucksack abziehen zu müssen.
Dafür muss man aber aufgrund der runden Form in Kauf nehmen, dass der Rucksack nicht alleine stehen kann. 
Da man meistens aber eh eine Gelegenheit zum Anlehnen hat, sollte das verkraftbar sein, im schlimmsten Fall kann man ihn auch auf 
die Vorderseite legen, was mich zu meinem nächsten Punkt kommen lässt.
Der Stoff ist wasserfest und wasserabweisend und damit einfach zu reinigen, kein Schmutz verfängt sich in den Poren, 
wie es bei anderen Rucksäcken üblich ist, womit der Inhalt auch stärkere Regengüsse trocken überstehen sollte.
Alles in allem sorgt der "The Base" aber auf jeden Fall für Aufmerksamkeit und sticht mit seinem ungewöhnlichen Design extrem aus der Masse heraus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versionen

Auch die Jon Olsson Camo Edition gibt es in den bekannten Versionen der Douchebags, 
nämlich als "The Base" mit 15 Litern für den täglichen Einsatz, als "Hugger" mit 30 Litern als größeren Allrounder-Rucksack, 
als Trolley, der mit seinen 90 Litern auf den Namen "Big Bastard" hört und mit 100 Litern "The Douchebag", der zusammenrollbaren Ski- und Snowboardtasche, mit der alles begann.
Leider sind die meisten Versionen dieser Limited Edition schon vergriffen und lassen sich nur zu utopischen Preisen auf eBay und co. vorfinden.


Fazit 

Im Allgemeinen ist der "The Base" in der Camo-Edition ein Rucksack, der mit vielen Innovativen Ideen für Eindruck sorgt, 
aber mit unnötigen "Kinderkrankheiten" daherkommt.
Positiv ins Gewicht fällt die allgemeine Verarbeitung und die dabei verwendeten hochwertigen Materialien, 
vor allem das wasserdichte und schmutzabweisende Polyester 600D in der sehr schicken und auffallenden white-camo Farbkombination mit den 
roten Elementen an den Reißverschlüssen, welche auch sehr gut und flüssig laufen.
Der Innenraum ist simpel und offen, aber nicht zuletzt durch seine Extrafächer für Kleinzeug sinnvoll aufgebaut.
Zudem sorgen Platten in Seitenteilen und die 3D-Gestaltung der Rückenfläche für zusätzliche Stabilität.
Ein besonderes Feature für Besitzer mehrerer Douchebag Produkte sind noch die Hookup-Schnallen, die ich aber leider nicht testen konnte.
Auch das schlicht und edle Design sollte hier nicht vernachlässigt werden, was aber auch im Auge des Betrachters liegt.

Im Gegensatz dazu birgt der Douchebag aber natürlich auch ein paar negative Aspekte.
Hier gibt es noch verkraftbare Gesichtspunkte, wie dass der "The Base" aufgrund seiner geschwungenen Form nicht frei stehen kann oder 
dass die Reißverschlüsse teilweise klappern.
An erster Stelle der Bewertungskriterien für einen Rucksack steht allerdings der Tragekomfort und dieser ist meiner Meinung nach ganz und gar nicht überragend, 
vor allem der komische Schnitt der Gurte und die Stahlschnallen stören beim Laufen ungemein.
Zudem ist der Preis im Verhältnis zum Volumen fast schon eine Frechheit.
15 Liter Volumen sind keinesfalls viel, Rucksäcke in dieser Größenordnung gibt es schon ab 30 Euro, aber 159 Euro sind meiner Meinung nach einfach viel zu viel, 
selbst wenn es eine Limited Edition ist. Den nächstgrößeren "The Hugger" mit 30 Litern gibt es nämlich schon für 30 Euro mehr, weshalb dieser aber auch fast überall ausverkauft ist.

Also, für wen ist der "The Base" in der white-camo Edition etwas?
Ganz einfach - wer einen etwas anderen Rucksack will, sowohl in Anbetracht auf das ausgefallene Design, als auch die innovativen Features. 
Dafür muss man allerdings im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes einen hohen Preis zahlen und sich das ganze auch in Bezug auf den kaum vorhandenen Tragekomfort lieber zweimal überlegen.

Diverse Douchebags in vielen Ausführungen lassen sich hier finden:
douchebags Online Shop – blue-tomato.com


----------



## Aeton (26. November 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (26. November 2017)

Das Camodesign bzw. wie das Muster designed ist gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Aber solche LKW-Planen find ich grässlich und 15l...ist ja quasi nix, unbequem, und das dann zu so einem Preis?! neeneeneeee

Danke für deine geschilderten Eindrücke.


----------



## Aeton (26. November 2017)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Das Camodesign bzw. wie das Muster designed ist gefällt mir sehr gut.
> Aber solche LKW-Planen find ich grässlich und 15l...ist ja quasi nix, unbequem, und das dann zu so einem Preis?! neeneeneeee
> 
> Danke für deine geschilderten Eindrücke.



Danke für deinen Kommentar 
Habe ziemlich gleiche Gedanken zu dem Rucksack, und ja, 15 Liter sind einfach viel zu wenig und das mit der "LKW Plane" ist eben Geschmacksache.
Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das der richtige Ausdruck für das Material ist, aber das kam mir als erstes vergleichbares in den Sinn.


----------

